
The Theranos Scandal: What Happens When You Misunderstand Steve Jobs - klearvue
https://www.forbes.com/sites/dereklidow/2018/06/18/the-theranos-scandal-what-happens-when-you-misunderstand-steve-jobs/#2094e2df7b42
======
emodendroket
Misunderstanding Steve Jobs seems like the least of their problems.

